# Happy Birthday to asprn



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Happy Birthday to asprn who is 99 today
ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion6:
Many Happy Returns


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*99*

Happy Birthday.

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: 99*



teemyob said:


> Happy Birthday


<turns up the hearing aid>

Thank you very much. 

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> Happy Birthday to asprn who is 99 today
> ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion6:
> Many Happy Returns


Hope the queen does not get which birthday it is wrong as well............ Dougie is relying on the card arriving this morning :lol: :lol:

Happy birthday mate

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Birthday*

Buon compleanno!

I thought you were a similar age to me!

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dougie.

As the old saying goes re work, "days to do are getting few". :wink: 

Hae a great day, and hae a "nippy sweetie" tae. :lol: 

A ra best,

Jock.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

That's an 80 year police pension. Not bad, eh?

Happy Birthday













Edited because I forgot the Happy Birthday bit :roll:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Happy birthday to yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou

How can such an auld man have such a sexy voice :?: :roll: :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> How can such an auld man have such a sexy voice :?: :roll: :wink:


Technology. :lol: Thank you very much.

Dougie.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dougie :new-bday: and I believe Happy Retirement as well??????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> Happy Birthday Dougie :new-bday: and I believe Happy Retirement as well??????? :lol: :lol:


Indeed. You can all now do what you like, when you like, and how you like.

Oh yes - you already did that. :roll: :lol:

Dougie/


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Dougie - you've caught up with me again. :new-bday: 

Viv


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Dougie,
time to put life into perspective before the bus pass arrives next year.

Have a good one.
Dave p


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)




----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dougie :new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday: 



Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Dougie :new-bday: and I believe Happy Retirement as well??????? :lol: :lol:
> ...


Yes you are right there-- what a great time of life we are free as a bird so lets fly :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day Dougie, Alan.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dougie


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

All the best Dougie.
You can calm down now 8)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dougie

May your pacemaker beat forever!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

99 you don't look a day over 95  

Happy burfday Doug

Alan and Estelle


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hap Birfday


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you one and all (except loddy who's a cheeky g*t). 

Off for a lengthy luncheon with daughter number 1 at our favourite country pub.

I might be back later....

Dougie.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Many happy returns Dougie ......... have you got enough puff to blow out ya candles??????

Sue x


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Dougie if I recall you had a birthday last year as well. 

Suppose I've got to wish you a happy birthday as well, you know this is eating into my leisure time 


ok Happy Birthday


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday Dougie from one Leo to another x

May you defeat the odds for retired coppers and get your well earned pension for many, many years to come!

Peggy 
(Invicta)


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

asprn said:


> Thank you one and all (except loddy who's a cheeky g*t).
> 
> Off for a lengthy luncheon with daughter number 1 at our favourite country pub.
> 
> ...


You say the nicest things 8O 8O

Loddy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Just back from a luvverly lunch (b-beer in a b-basket....).









Sonesta, you're a cheeky monkey.

Frank, I never expected this much from you - I'm touched (but then you knew that....)

Invicta, the first sensible thing said today.

loddy, you can take a running jump.

:lol:

Dougie.

(off for a lie down...  )


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Best wishes Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dougie......one of my favourite and much respected members here on MHF, I am not creeping honestly :wink: 

Hope you have had a brilliant day,
Nette x


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dougie....hope you had a great day!!


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Happy birthday Dougie and hope I you have a very long and happy retirement.
Lesley


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Hope you enjoyed your birthday.
Its the start of something wonderful - the rest of your life


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Happy Birthday Dougie......one of my favourite and much respected members here on MHF


Nette, I love you. 8O 

My better half was just asking this afternoon if we should go to Skeg to drop in & see you - which of course we can as I've got all this time on my hands now.  The word "shrimps" was also mentioned......



LPDrifter said:


> Hope you enjoyed your birthday. Its the start of something wonderful - the rest of your life


I'll drink to that, sir. 

I have had the most wonderful day, with cards, emails and lovely posts from my MHF friends (and foes.. 8O ). I have had lunch with my lovely wife and daughter at our favourite country pub, and I have had my pension paid into my bank bang on the nail.

Today, life was sweet, and I thank everyone for their good wishes.

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw what a lovely post Dougie glad you enjoyed your day.................now don't forget if next year you fancy a seasonal job :wink: I am sure I could sort something out and you could eat as many shrimps as you liked lol  how's that for an offer :wink:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

So sorry Dougie

Truly hope you had a great birthday, and wish many many more


Paul


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Otto-de-froste said:


> So sorry Dougie


Don't be sorry, Paul - you'll be this old one day. 

Nette, if running a sweetie shop means I can eat the profits in the form of pink shrimps, I'll work for nothing. When does the season start?

Dougie.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hey Dougie,

Nette is the sweetest person in the world and she would make the ideal boss! So much so ..... you'd probably end up wanting to pay her to work for her!!!!  

I didn't realise you were retiring though Dougie, so this makes your birthday even more special. Now the fun really begins and I wish you and your wife lots of wonderful experiences ahead!

Sue x


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If I was Dougie I'd start getting worried there are far too many people being much too nice to you. Dougie come on that's not normal I know. They are even having reasoned debate as well.


Can't last


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> If I was Dougie I'd start getting worried there are far too many people being much too nice to you. Dougie come on that's not normal I know. They are even having reasoned debate as well. Can't last


I know!!  I've been wondering why, and I reckon it's because I'm no longer a Pole-Eye. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, I've been a bit absent this past few days, so I missed this 

Happy birthday for yesterday, old man (said in an affectionate way, of course :wink: ). Beer in a basket sounds the ideal lunch to me.

Glad you had a nice day. Now, get some work done.

Gerald


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> Otto-de-froste said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry Dougie
> ...


Well Dougie the season can start anyday you like :wink: how about tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Dougie,

We have been off air for a couple of days (iffy internet connection over yer in Norfolk !)

APPI BUFFDAY

lol x


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

smithies said:


> We have been off air for a couple of days (iffy internet connection over yer in Norfolk !)
> 
> APPI BUFFDAY
> 
> lol x


Thanks very much.

Is a Buffday along the same lines as a Mufti day like we had at school, where you came in non-uniform? If so, it sounds an interesting development. 

Dougie.


----------

